
Github.js - A JS Library To Store A File On Github Right From The Browser - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/githubjs-javascript-library-enabling.html#.T2Z_eitLvSU.hackernews
======
Oompa
Link to the actual Github repo: <https://github.com/michael/github>

------
cleverjake
It would be really interesting to use this as a part of a posting system to
jekyll hosted through github

~~~
vinodkd
Actually, i'd like to use it to disconnect the last piece of blogging software
from the server - comments.

the recent post on jekyllbootstrap.com had instructions on connecting to
disqus,quora etc and I couldnt help but think:

"but that's just more text, why are we sending people away to a 3rd party for
them to just comment?"

A jekyll addon that handles comments using this library, anyone?

~~~
rytis
Because our good friends, spammers, need to be treated properly. I doubt a
jekyll plugin can be sophisticated enough to keep them at bay.

